# Ford Focus Hatchback: Can you fit a bike in w/o taking the rear wheel off?



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Looking to buy 2000-2006 Focus hatchback

Is there a position you can put the bike in without having to take the rear wheel off, with the rear seat down? And, close the tail gate? Do you have to move the passenger seat up?

Looking to fit a 18.5" frame sized bike in. Thanks!

Looking for something like this. (SVT) Woot


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Should work. One way to find out. Bring your bike and a blanket with you to take a look at one. I'm sure the lot/owner will let you try it out. 

I used to drive a MK3 VW GTi, and my 29er hardtail fit in the back with the front wheel off, seat down, one grip of the bar between the front seats with plenty of room to spare. Focus hatchback is about that same size.


----------



## focusracer1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Simple answer is YES :thumbsup:

I have a 2003 SVT Focus and my current bike fits in the back without any issues


----------



## Tassajara_Fisher (Mar 22, 2011)

too bad you don't live in MI, I'm tryin to sell my 2002 Sonic Blue SVT right now! 

If you ever decide to go with a rack I used a Yakima Super Joe and it worked out perfect.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Tassajara_Fisher said:


> too bad you don't live in MI, I'm tryin to sell my 2002 Sonic Blue SVT right now!
> 
> If you ever decide to go with a rack I used a Yakima Super Joe and it worked out perfect.


Too bad. Im looking for something just like that. What's the price you are asking for it? Mileage?


----------



## PitchingBlack (Feb 23, 2011)

Fits in my SVT no problem!


----------



## Tassajara_Fisher (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm asking $3500. It is a salvage/rebuilt title and the hood needs painted but other than that it runs amazing and is in good shape. Has brand new (>1k miles) Continental Extreme Contact tires on it. Haven't officially put it up for sale yet, been too lazy to go to the SOS and pick up the title. But here are some pics...


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow. I wish I lived closer. I have a friend who is a paint guy and could fix that up for me for cheap.

Any way you could fit 2 bikes in the back if you positioned them properly... maybe with the front wheels off?


----------



## Tassajara_Fisher (Mar 22, 2011)

^^^^Me too, would love to sell it someone that can appreciate the SVTF heritage! Probably get stuck selling it to some idiot ******* that will rice the **** out of it...on to the two bike thing...Eh, maybe but you're gonna be layering them on top of one another and have a good chance of effing up your bikes and the interior of your car! Seriously you can pick up any level Yakima Joe (depending on how many bikes you wanna cary) from $70-120. I just sold my 3 place Yakima Super Joe on craigslist for $75 (120 new) and it was used a handful of times.


----------

